# Forget it! (No horse trailer project after all…)



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's right, forget it.

We're not remodeling the horse trailer after all. Why? Simple really… My great grandmother's oldest son and his side of the family are pitching the biggest fit over it. They're all mad and upset because apparently it's "in perfect condition and doesn't need anything done to it".

Pfft… Yeah. Right.

My mum and stepdad came across my cousin Earl, his older sister, and his girlfriend at Wal-Mart the other day and all three of them were ****ed about the trailer. My cousin Sissy was glaring at them and giving them the silent treatment, while Alison (Earl's girlfriend) was acting like she was a member of the family and like we were the ones causing this fight (yeah, like she'll ever be a member of the family… I'm quoting that straight from my great grandmother… apparently she doesn't like Alison very much…). Earl was the worst, though. He was mouthing off about how when we got the trailer all finished, he was going to take it straight to his dad's and rip out everything that we did to it and remodel it to his liking.

Then his dad (my great uncle David) called today and got into a screaming argument with my great grandmother about how the horse trailer is his, not hers (even though her husband was the one who built it and it is her) and it is definitely his business as to what goes on with it and she has no right letting anyone remodel it when "it's in perfectly fine condition".

I talked to my mum about it today and I think we're just going to take the plywood up and use it on my mum's house, instead of finishing the trailer, and take the trailer back to the other side of the pasture and just let them have it. 

It's just going to be a fight like this constantly with the trailer… even if we ignored them and finished it, they'll rip everything we did to it out just for spite… that side of the family is just that way… and if we wanted to use the trailer, it would be a huge fight like this has been… so… forget it. 

On that note, I'm no longer going to even pet my great uncle's horses. It's a fight over me just touching them too, so forget that. If they get out, it isn't my problem. My great uncle or his son can put them up. I don't care if David is crippled, apparently I don't know how to handle horses anyway in his eyes. He can find a way because I'm through with him. I'm not going to talk to him, visit him, etc… 

Sometimes I wish that side of the family would disappear… die… go away permanently… something… just get out of the rest of our life's!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

oh sweet lord!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow. Wishing death upon your family. Nice.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Wow. Wishing death upon your family. Nice.


Oh come on, don't tell me you have NEVER just sometimes wished your family could disappear. If you tell me that, you're either a liar or have a bad memory, plain and simple. 

I'm sorry the other side of your family is so weird/certifiably blind...I saw the picture of that trailer when you put that thread up.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

It's probably best just to go shopping and find a usable sound trailer that will be just your family's with no family strings attached.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Cinder I can absolutely say without a doubt that I have never wished DEATH upon any of my family. 

Sure they irk me sometimes and I have wished they would leave me alone. NEVER have I even considered writing anything like 




Britt said:


> Sometimes I wish that side of the family would disappear… *die*… go away permanently… something… just get out of the rest of our life's


Very disturbing to me.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I think she was exaggerating...just frustrated. You know? Have a bit of sympathy. I doubt she's going to go crazy and we'll see her on the news anytime soon. 

I agree, with what Allison Finch said. Plus it will probably be safer for your animals than that other trailer could have ever been anyways.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I doubt she would ever act on it. The fact that she wrote it though is just insane to me. 

I find it hard to have sympathy for anyone who speaks of their family in that manner just because they didn't get what they wanted.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Wow, unfortunately we can't pick our family! I understand your frustration, but just hang in there.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

HowClever said:


> I doubt she would ever act on it. The fact that she wrote it though is just insane to me.
> 
> I find it hard to have sympathy for anyone who speaks of their family in that manner just because they didn't get what they wanted.


Im not going to disagree, but we dont know her life or family. They might be robbers or kind people, we dont know. OP, I hope you can some how sort it out, best of luck. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't mean anything in those last two paragraphs I wrote, guys... I was just (and still am) upset and was venting and ranting...

I just can't see how that side of my family thinks that the trailer is in fine condition, when it's obviously not...


----------



## Piperpony (Sep 21, 2011)

I saw the picture you posted of the trailer and imo I think you can find something in your price range already usable. Look thru craigs lists for all over the place. I am looking for a inexpensive GN so I am always scanning Craigslist between VA & FL. I see ton's of inexpensive BP's. Good luck, and sorry for the family drama. It's not worth it. Riding and spending time with your horses is to bring calm and peace into your lift.


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the posters who have suggested to just buy your own trailer. I don't know what your budget is, but surely it would not be too expensive to buy an older one. 
I got my first trailer for $500. It had a new floor. I painted it, had the wiring redone and got new tires on it. Most of which was paid for by loaning it to family members or friends on occasion.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Look at the bright side. Things happen for a reason and maybe it is best you didn't put any more work in that trailer.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with the other posters who say to just let this go and find a trailer you can buy outright.

In the pictures you posted of that trailer it looked pretty darn rough. It was going to take more than a few pieces of plywood and some new mats to make it horse safe.

There are two sides to every story, and the truth usually likes somewhere in the middle. I'm sure they have their own version of what's been happening.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

My mothers side of the family has a lot of those same issues. My dad likes to remind my sister and I that he only married into the family, we are related by blood....

Best thing to do is minimize your contact with them as much as possible. I have aunts I haven't seen in 10+ years and happy to keep it that way.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

keep your head up family can be tough.
i just bought a used a bp 2 horse for less than 4k. all refurnished inside. just get a dirt cheap trailer and you can fix up any way you like. they are going for as low as 100$$. you have a any choice really and then you don't have to worry about anything again


----------

